# Critique my Anglo Arabian/Saddlebred pinto cross!



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Not good at critique,but..
Looks like he toes out in the back... His back seems kinda long too,but i think that is common with saddlebreds. I like his leg markings  good luck with him!


----------

